# Pancake Tortoise Cage



## camerojj (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my Pancake Tortoise's cage. He will be arriving tomorrow thanks to Tim and Robin.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2009)

Its always fun to add a new member to the 4-legged family! Be sure to include us when you take pictures.

Yvonne


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Sep 2, 2009)

Be aware of if your tort is continually walking into the class, you may want to make some type of visual barrier if so... such as aquarium backgrounds


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would add some nice leafy plants, for some visual barriers and places to hide under, and I agree about some kind of barrier at tort level--maybe like paper the bottom of the tank, with like 4in worth of black paper.

You've got a great start though. I love the slate. Don't forget to post pics of the new arrival!


----------



## camerojj (Sep 3, 2009)

I have some very small pots that are growing clover and some grasses ill be putting them in once they get a little bit taller. As for him trying to walk through the glass i will be keeping a close eye on him to make sure if he starts doing it, a paper barrier will be put up. As for that only a couple hours more and he should be here. Ill post pics once he is all set up and doing good.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 3, 2009)

You are the only one in the *entire world* that I know of that has a Pancake tortoise.
I have one myself and I wish the best of you for it.
Remember that they require A LOT of space.

Cheers.


----------



## camerojj (Sep 4, 2009)

See http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-8905.html for more pictures and information.


----------



## ss123 (Sep 23, 2009)

hey nice enclosure can u tell me the exact dimensionsn the rock materials 
2 deccan sawback 
2 indian roofed terrapin 
2 brahimy river turtles/hardella thurji
2 dogs


----------

